# Is there a way to decifer if a motor has a blown head gasket or blown piston?



## TLeid (Sep 28, 2009)

So basically this 180sx i'm buying has low compression in a cyclinder and is blowing out white smoke. He says everything fires right but it just under boosts and doresn't run right. So is there any way to tell if it's a head gasket or if it's a blown piston? Or do i have to take the head off and find out?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A leak-down test will determine where the problem is.


----------

